# New DVDs For Me



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I also like to work through a problem on my own, G. The only person I feel comfortable enough to do that with is Ben but otherwise, I like to fix stuff on my own. Of course, I need to have someone help me to know what the problems are and offer some solutions but the actual fixing I prefer to do it on my own.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

George I have those videos. Dennis does a great job. I've used a lot of his techniques for working alone. 

Fixing problems, I am clueless on how to fix them. I need help from someone else!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Fixing problems?
Who has problems???
LOL!!!


(Those DVDs are great!)


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> Fixing problems?
> Who has problems???
> LOL!!!
> 
> ...



Very funny FT!!!


----------

